# Congrats MT Stringer, 2Cool photo contest winner



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Congrats to Mike, he originally posted this photo about a year ago?? and I'm glad he played it in this month's contest.

Great job on a candid fishing photo









You have any ideas for a topic this month? if not send me a PM and we can bounce a few ideas around.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

congrats bud


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Way to go, Mikey!!! 

It was definitely a tight race ... gotta say congrats also to galbayfisher for a great pic.

Bob


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Woohoo! It was a tough competition but you are a most deserving winner!

Congrats, my friend! :birthday2


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

A Lady Angler working the birds....COOL BEANS glad it won!!! TLA member #22..d


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats Mike....good job. 

I was torn between the two, but I must be honest....I voted for the other guy.

Glad you won Mike - thought there were several winners this month - great photos everyone.

Hint for Mike: how about some kind of naked photos for June :rotfl: :rotfl: .....I am sure that would go over real good....LOL. 

J/K of course. Well,........not really...LOL.


GCB


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Mike as always, solid !!!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

congrats Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pulled it out in the home stretch, did you? I always liked that picture.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Geez, shades of Dewey vs Truman. It was a great contest. Congrats MT!!

PS. Can I get at least a greenie for second place  ???


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> Geez, shades of Dewey vs Truman. It was a great contest. Congrats MT!!
> 
> PS. Can I get at least a greenie for second place  ???


 If you are trolling for greenies you should probably enable your "greenie meter.":spineyes:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the kudos, everyone. I didn't know I had won until Pat called me at work last night. We don't have internet access at work...or at least I don't have it. 
Only Pat and ********* knows the real story behind this pic. I was shooting pics while she and Zac were fishing and she was steadily chewing on me for goofing off and not fishing! LOL. That's my girl! I knew I might not ever get a chance to get another shot like this one. Sunset, birds working everywhere and the boat in the right position. That would be hard to repeat.

Galbayfisher, a greenie coming your way for second place. It was neck and neck to the finish.

Lemme sleep on it today and I'll try to think of a topic and post up this afternoon.
Mike


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Good job mike. As always a great shot- I knew you would win one of these things just a matter of time.

Dave


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep! Great shot, congrats! You need to print that one out and have it hanging on your wall if you dont already.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Good work Mikey! I knew the moment I saw that pic that it had winner written all over it.
composition
main subject
lighting
exposure
framing
You can't hardly get no better than that!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> Geez, shades of Dewey vs Truman. It was a great contest. Congrats MT!!
> 
> PS. Can I get at least a greenie for second place  ???


 See how your greenie count has gone up since you enabled diplay of it? Excellente!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

just like a Christmas tree!

thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Alright Mikey...Congrats Bro.......


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> Hint for Mike: how about some kind of naked photos for June :rotfl: :rotfl: .....I am sure that would go over real good....LOL.
> 
> J/K of course. Well,........not really...LOL.
> 
> GCB


GCB,
Have you ever seen Mike nekkid?? I haven't but just the thought makes me shudder LOL. J/K Mike, I still luv ya man. Congrats and I'm glad my vote counted. Later, Aubrey


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Mike!


----------

